# transparentes Rechteck



## pothead (6. März 2002)

hi leutz,

nich schlagen, ich hab mir wirklich so ziemlich alle beiträge mit der suchfunktion angeschaut, mit deren betreff man so ungefähr was anfangen konnte!!!! leider ohne erfolg. also zu meinem problem!

ich will in ps6 ein rechteck erstellen, das grau ist und zu ca.50% transparent! ich geh also hin, zeichne das rechteck, erstelle eine neue ebene "ohne farbe" und stell dann die transparenz des grauen rechtecks auf 50%! 
wenn ich nun aber versuche, das ding als gif mit transparenz zu speichern, macht mir ps das nicht. ich krieg nur ein zu 100% graues rechteck, egal wie oder was ich einstelle.

soll den effekt ähnlich wie auf http://www.indien-fotos.de geben (müsst ihr auf gallery gehen!). 
ist aber keine flash-site die ich mache, ich will das halbtransparente rechteck nur als menühintergrund, das dann ebenfalls auf verschiedenen hintergründen (je nach seite) liegen soll.

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!? oder geht das in photoshop nicht, ein transparentes rechteck ohne rand und bestimmten hintergrund zu erstellen?????

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

greetz,

pot


----------



## dritter (6. März 2002)

Als gif wird das auch nicht funktionieren.. Gif kann keine halbtranzparenzen erstellen... PNG kann, soweit ich weiss, halbtransparenzen darstellen. Vielleicht geht das auch irgendwie mit programmierung.. Aber keine ahnung sonst..


----------



## nanda (6. März 2002)

da muß ich dritter zustimmen.

vielleicht hilft dir der thread hier etwas weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9275


----------



## freekazoid (6. März 2002)

@ pothead

nun ja, soviel ich weiss, kannst du keine gifs oder pnsg machen mit nur ca. 50% transparenz.
in flash ist es kein problem. somit denke ich, dass es gar nicht möglich ist, ein einziges rechteck zu machen, dass unabhängig transparent ist und dass du über alles legen kannst und es schimmert durch.
aber warum machst du nicht gleich das ganze bild mit nem 50%ig transparentem rechteck drüber? ist dann zwar nicht so wie du dir das gedacht hast, aber naja.

sonst noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## Gianduja (6. März 2002)

nimm doch jpg, damit geht die transparenz auch!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. März 2002)

oder per CSS oder php ;-)


----------



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

*JPG und TRANSPARENZ??*

@Gianduja erzähl nich... jpg kann keine transparenz darstellen!
@pothead
Also wie schon gesagt: 
gif kann keine Halbtransparenzen darstellen.
Bei PNG würde sich das Problem ergeben, dass viele Browser PNG nicht beherrschen und der IE ersetzt bei PNG die halb- und volltransparenten Flächen durch ein 50%-Grau... sieht also alles nich so toll aus.
Ich würd dir empfehlen, lieber eine Füllebene als unterste Ebene zu nehmen, deren Farbe kannst du ohne viel Aufwand immer wieder ändern...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## addïct (6. März 2002)

Wenn du nur ein Rechteck haben willst dann geht das.

Du erstellst eine neue transparente Seite 2x2 Pixel groß. Markierst die obere linke und untere rechte Ecke und füllst die Markierung mit grau (siehe Bild). Dann alles markieren und ein Muster erstellen (Edit-> Define Pattern).
Dann erstellst du eine neue transparente Seite mit der Größe deines Rechtecks und füllst sie mit dem vorher erstellten Muster.
Dann nur noch als transparentes Gif speichern. Fertig!


----------



## m00n (7. März 2002)

probier mal tif inklusive alpha kanal. Das funzt normal wunderbar


----------



## Shiivva (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von m00n _
> *probier mal tif inklusive alpha kanal. Das funzt normal wunderbar *



.tif, um es im Web zu benutzen?


----------



## addïct (7. März 2002)

Das wollt ich auch gerade fragen!


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

kann der IE eigentlich tif's darstellen, oder is das einfach nur ungeeignet? (wg. Größe ect..)


----------



## subzero (7. März 2002)

*php!*

also..ich denke uch mit php ginge es am besten..oder..???


----------



## addïct (7. März 2002)

???


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

häääää?
Wieso PHP?


----------



## subzero (8. März 2002)

*was häää?*

ja denk schon.....
das kannste in php machen...
boxen über ein bild lgen und die dann tranparaentwirken lssen..oder seh ich das falsch... --> http://www.thedarkside-clan.de <-- die navigation..die grauen boxen.is dat nich so gemacht??


----------



## addïct (8. März 2002)

Nein das ist auch nur ein Gif ->


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

neeeee da siehste glaub ich was gaaanz falsch...
soweit ich weiss, kann PHP zwar Grafikdateien generieren, aber nicht auf die grafische Erscheinung, der Seiten einwirken, da es eine serverseitige Scriptsprache ist.

Also PHP "erstellt" den HTML-Quelltext. PHP hat nicht die gleiche Funktion wie HTML und JavaScript und kanns auch nicht ersetzen!

MfG
Maniacy


----------

